
Otto Smart Lock is shutting down - kevinburke
https://medium.com/@sam_96607/so-close-806b8ae77fa6
======
nopalesnapoli
I interviewed there a little over a year ago and was extremely unimpressed
with their responses to my questions regarding the viability of their business
model. The only answer anyone had for anything was "our CEO is VERY well
connected so you don't need to worry about that" which of course means you
should worry about it a whole lot.

Odds are good there are absolutely no production locks in existence and he
made this whole buyout boogeyman story up to cover his ass.

------
chrisbennet
Startup trusts large company that wants to invest and then decides to acquire
them instead. Startup isn't allowed to pursue other funding for the next few
months while deal closes. Then large company decides they don't want to
acquire.

------
crunkykd
\--- putting the "dead" back into "deadlock"

------
moonbug22
Typical vainglorious humblebrag from another dead startup offering a thing no-
one wanted.

~~~
smt88
It's a thing I want very much. They just sucked at building it, as has every
other company attempting it.

